# where to put RRSP on a 8854



## compostelle (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know where to enter the value of an RRSP in Part V of the Initial and Annual Expatriation Statement? I am filing it out ahead of the time, since I am considering renouncing citizenship.

THanks for any help!


----------



## quincy (Oct 25, 2011)

RRSP's go on line 9 of part V.


----------

